
Why Did Borges Hate Soccer? (2014) - tokai
https://newrepublic.com/article/118228/world-cup-2014-why-did-borges-hate-soccer
======
PaulHoule
I love (to play) small field soccer but the large field game, to me, is about
as interesting as watching paint dry.

The field is so large and has so many players that the ball is Brownian
diffusing from one end of the field to the other, maybe eventually into the
goal.

In the U.S., the rise of soccer as a youth sport fits in with the rise in
social immobility. Back in the day you could play Little League and dream
you'd become Babe Ruth or Alex Rodriguez, but today being American means there
is no way you can be Pele.

I am amazed at how little connection there is between the pro sport in the
U.S. and the huge youth sport. I used to coach kids soccer and found that none
of the other coaches knew the names of MLS teams other than the L.A. Galaxy.
That's sad.

~~~
GFK_of_xmaspast
> today being American means there is no way you can be Pele.

Now imagine the alternate universe where Freddy Adu had actually made it in
pro soccer.

